# ***OFFICIAL*** Keith Jardine vs Gegard Mousasi



## stageboss (Mar 24, 2011)

Strikeforce just confirmed that "The Dean of Mean" will make his debut next weekend as a late replacement for Mike Kyle.

Mousasi's a big obstacle to face on short notice, but it should definitely be interesting.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Jardines ticket back to the UFC has been punched Hopefully Keith knocks Gegard out with an overhand orangutan and gets resigned.

He was never one of my favorites but he's a good guy and has busted his ass for what he's got. Dana should give him another shot if he does well.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn, if Dean fights like he did vs Liddell or Rampage, I could see him winning this fight.

I don't think Gegard has the power to KO Jardine.


----------



## adolf (Jan 25, 2011)

I can see this match going the same way as babalu vs mousasi


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

+1 same here, 1st rnd KO


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yay, Mousasi went from bum A to bum B. Great, another can for Gegard to pad his phony record with.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Are people actually giving Keith a chance in this fight? Mousasi takes this by KO, TKO or Sub in the 1st or 2nd IMO.

Also how can you bash Mousasi's record? He has wins over Jacare, Babalu, Kang, Cyborg and Hector friggin Lombard!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Man I hope Keith takes it. I don't see that happening though...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow. I like this fight somehow, Jardine is a big name. Good to see how Mousasi would do against a former UFC competitor who actually accomplished stuff in there. 

Mousasi via TKO though, Jardine isn't the fighter he was a few years ago.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know Gegard Mousasi, but I hope Jardine wins. But with a record like 30-3 (Mousasi), I can only hope that Jardine wins.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> I don't know Gegard Mousasi, but I hope Jardine wins. But with a record like 30-3 (Mousasi), I can only hope that Jardine wins.


Dude, you should watch some more Strikeforce, Dream etc. Mousasi is an animal. His beating everybody who's not in the UFC and not named King Mo. Last time we saw him compete was when he beat the K-1 heavyweight champion under K-1 rules.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

If Greg Jackson is still making Jardine's gameplans, i could see him taking Mousasi down and pull a King Mo performance.
He definitely is the better wrestler and i also give him the stregth advantage. 
And Jardine is another fighter that could test Mousasi's cardio...if he doesn't play stupid and gets KTFOd like lately...

Mousasi should take this, but you never know. 

I like this fight honestly.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Easy victory for Gegard here! Nice replacemnt though :thumbsup:

I see him getting the stoppage early or winning a clear decision!


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Dude, you should watch some more Strikeforce, Dream etc. Mousasi is an animal. His beating everybody who's not in the UFC and not named King Mo. Last time we saw him compete was when he beat the K-1 heavyweight champion under K-1 rules.


I'll check out some of his fights on youtube, coz Strikeforce and DREAM aren't shown in Australia.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> I'll check out some of his fights on youtube, coz Strikeforce and DREAM aren't shown in Australia.


Yeah, they allow Strikeforce and Dream fights in youtube luckily. The future Strikeforce fights aren't going to the youtube though.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Dude, you should watch some more Strikeforce, Dream etc. Mousasi is an animal. His beating everybody who's not in the UFC and not named King Mo. .


And even when he 'loses' he kicks ass. I've never seen a guy on top(King Mo) the entire fight get beaten up like that haha.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Wow. I like this fight somehow, Jardine is a big name. Good to see how Mousasi would do against a former UFC competitor who actually accomplished stuff in there.
> 
> *Mousasi via TKO though, Jardine isn't the fighter he was a few years ago.*


I hate that BS excuse, the UFC LHW division was never what it was hyped up to be, Mousasi is better than Jardine ever was, doe snot matter that Jardine is not in his so called prime or the fighter he once was Mousasi would still of beat him any then back then whatever date you want to put on it, he would of beat Chuck too.

I don't really like this fight much, Jardine is worthless, northing more than UFC hype gives him any credit what so ever, I would sooner they gave the fight to Trevor Prangley, OSP would of been more worthy considering this was in fact due to be a No.1 contender match, hell they should of just moved the fight back or said fcuk it and just give Mousasi the title shot, NO doubt here he will win it anyway and probably be given the shot after been fed Jardine.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

At the end of the day, regardless if people think Jardine doesn't have a chance, atleast he has stepped up and has taken the fight. Maybe Prangley and OSP were offered it and declined it? We dont know. Atlease Jardine has stepped up and we get to see the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> And even when he 'loses' he kicks ass. I've never seen a guy on top(King Mo) the entire fight get beaten up like that haha.


Barnette/Yvel from Affliction Banned was brutal. Josh looked like the guy who took the worst beating at the press confrence not like a guy who spent 13 minutes on top.

Mousasi should walk through Jardine but never underestimate the power of the herky jerky. Jardine's movement throws some people off like it did Rampage/Liddell or some people just impose there will and take the win.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Big Jardine fan, he's an exciting fighter, and he's just an all around good dude who fought all of the animals at 205, however, Mousasi is probably the best striker in all of 205 at any promotion or atleast up at the very top, I don't see this ending well for Jardine whose probably getting KO'ed in similar style to the Mousasi/Babalu fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I hate that BS excuse, the UFC LHW division was never what it was hyped up to be, Mousasi is better than Jardine ever was, doe snot matter that Jardine is not in his so called prime or the fighter he once was Mousasi would still of beat him any then back then whatever date you want to put on it, he would of beat Chuck too.
> 
> I don't really like this fight much, Jardine is worthless, northing more than UFC hype gives him any credit what so ever, I would sooner they gave the fight to Trevor Prangley, OSP would of been more worthy considering this was in fact due to be a No.1 contender match, hell they should of just moved the fight back or said fcuk it and just give Mousasi the title shot, NO doubt here he will win it anyway and probably be given the shot after been fed Jardine.


LOL EPIC^^


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mousasi will just kick him a bunch of times then KO him on the mat with ground and pound. 

Jardine has a snowball's chance in hell at winning this fight.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> LOL EPIC^^  *fail *


Fixed that for yah Bobby!:thumb02:


Jardine doesn't have much of a chance at all in this one. He's not even close to the fighter he was against Chuck, or Rampage. Not that I think it matters too much, his style lends itself to getting beatdown by Mousasi. 

As for Mousasi being amazing like some kind of GOAT. That's laughable. 

Going over his record: Beat Jacare, with an upkick, sure looks like something special on paper. Congrats Mousasi, you're a lucky sunuva bitch. If those two ever fought again, Jacare by sub or UD guaranteed. 

Beat Santos, a freakin WW, enough said. 

His only other win that's remarkable is against Sokoudjou. Sokoudjou is a legit stand up guy who, catching an asskicking aside, was looking _very _good against Machida. Its a win I give him big credit for (its his only win I give him big credit for, when compared to his contemporaries, Machida/Shogun/Evans, etc).


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Yay, Mousasi went from bum A to bum B. Great, another can for Gegard to pad his phony record with.


This.

Don't intend on hating on Mousasi, but glad someone else realizes this.

Mousasi has a great looking record. But it is as padded as they come. I expect Mousasi to win and his fans to yell for a title shot after beating 3 bums. Neat.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Yay, Mousasi went from bum A to bum B. Great, another can for Gegard to pad his phony record with.


Well, there aren't that many good LHW's outside the UFC and he can't sigh with them just yet until he accomplishes what he want's outside of it. Like competing in the 2012 olympics etc. 

Gegard is world class, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Well, there aren't that many good LHW's outside the UFC and he can't sigh with them just yet until he accomplishes what he want's outside of it. Like competing in the 2012 olympics etc.
> 
> Gegard is world class, no doubt in my mind.


He is a world class gasser, as seen in the craptastic Mo fight.

He has tons of time to improve, I just laugh when people act like he is a top 10 LHW...when he has very few quality wins. A 40 year old Hendo who got his ass handed to him by a WW is going to run this division.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Championship (One time)
 
DREAM Light Heavyweight Championship (One time; First; Current)

DREAM Middleweight Championship (One time; First)

2008 DREAM Light Heavyweight Grand Prix Champion

2008 DREAM Middleweight Grand Prix Champion

First combatant to win DREAM championships in multiple weight classes

First combatant to win DREAM Grand Prix in multiple weight classes

Cage Warriors Fighting Championship 

Cage Warriors Middleweight Championship (One time) 

2009 European Fighter of the Year

Netherlands Amateur Boxing National Championship (2001)



Wins over Lombard (Bellator champ), Jacare (strikeforce champ), Manhoef, Babalu, Sokoudjou, beat Goodridge and Hunt at HW in 3 minutes total combined, smashed Musashi in K-1, beat the K-1 HW champion in K-1, has never been KO'd or even dropped in a fight, and hasn't been submitted in five years.


But yep he's can.


edit: oh yeah and he's only 25.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Well, there aren't that many good LHW's outside the UFC and he can't sigh with them just yet until he accomplishes what he want's outside of it. Like competing in the 2012 olympics etc.
> 
> Gegard is world class, no doubt in my mind.


Oh I'm not hating on Mousasi for fighting the fights he's offered. And you're right, there aren't many good light heavys outside of the UFC.

With that said, Mousasi was once, and probably still is, someone that people think would "crush" Anderson Silva and consider this guy one of the best fighters in the world. He's not, not even close. They sherdog his record and see this outstanding record and people are like "wooow, this guy is incredible." His entire mixed martial arts career consists of beating up c-level fighters with the exception of Jacare Souza, and that was more flukey than anything. I'm sorry, I do not see the appeal in a fighter who doesn't have more than 2 "real legit" victories on his padded record.

Post above, I never called Mousasi a can, I said he beats cans. Whoooa, he beat Manhoef, Babalu, Soki, Goodridge, and Hunt. Stop the press. Babalu is a joke of a fighter these days, as is every other fighter you mentioned except Lombard and Jacare...his two best wins, and Lombard is merely okay. Two notable wins against a decent fighter and a great fighter that was more flukey than anything is nothing to write home about or earn any merit to consider this guy great. I don't give a shit how many titles he's won. It depends on who you've beaten for them.

And now he's going to beat up on this human highlight reel in Jardine and people are going to once again gloat about how this dudez wills beats anyone in da ufcs azz! It's okay, it'll be sweeter when people like you keep overrating this guy and once he actually gets a fighter that's not thrown in there to pad his record, they'll be under their rocks again just like after the Mo fight. And I love when people grasp for straws and bring up his K-1 resume. This is MMA, not K-1, and in MMA the guy hasn't done anything for the praise he gets.

Alberto Crane was a BJJ champion. That means he's a good mixed martial artist. Again, I'm not saying Mousasi is bad. He's a good fighter, great? Not even close. One of the best? Gets the fux outta here. He needs to beat somebody worth earning that kind of praise for, and not by up kick. This guy has been the kewl kidz internet savior for the longest time because he's virtually unknown amongst casual fans. That means he's great... and has a pretty record full of cans.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Championship (One time)
> 
> DREAM Light Heavyweight Championship (One time; First; Current)
> 
> ...


Quote anyone in this thread saying he was a can. Yup, never mind you can't. Don't go making shit up for no reason.

And yea, DREAM belts mean a lot. I mean Overeem's title win over Todd Duffee was an amazing event.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Oh I'm not hating on Mousasi for fighting the fights he's offered. And you're right, there aren't many good light heavys outside of the UFC.
> 
> With that said, Mousasi was once, and probably still is, someone that people think would "crush" Anderson Silva and consider this guy one of the best fighters in the world. He's not, not even close. They sherdog his record and see this outstanding record and people are like "wooow, this guy is incredible." His entire mixed martial arts career consists of beating up c-level fighters with the exception of Jacare Souza, and that was more flukey than anything. I'm sorry, I do not see the appeal in a fighter who doesn't have more than 2 "real legit" victories on his padded record.
> 
> ...


Agreed with everything you said.

I mean he was given a decent fighter in Mo, and could only throw some shot from bottom. 

Mo has a limited submission game and gassed in 1 round and Mousasi kept getting taken down with ease and was no threat to sub him. Mo isn't even a top 10 fighter. Mo was creamed by Feijio...who was creamed by Hendo...who is 40 freaking years old. 

Hendo runs that craptastic division. Which is good, because who doesn't love some Hendo. Props to him for beating dudes while in his 40s.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

An easy victory over Jardine won't make Mousasi seem better than he currently is. Jardine hasn't done anything worth mentioning since his fight with Jackson 2 years ago. No doubt, this is the fight for the fans. On the other side, a loss may ruin the hype and destroy huge expectations.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Agreed with everything you said.
> 
> I mean he was given a decent fighter in Mo, and could only throw some shot from bottom.
> 
> ...


Why does everybody hate on Hendo for being 40 years old? He can still be great when his old you know. Your saying like he beat Feijao while being injured when actually his just older than the others. I suppoe Randy Couture has no business in the cage as well?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Why does everybody hate on Hendo for being 40 years old? He can still be great when his old you know. Your saying like he beat Feijao while being injured when actually his just older than the others. I suppoe Randy Couture has no business in the cage as well?


Who is hating, I'm a big fan.

Name some more besides Randy who have done it well into their 40s? The list is pretty short. Point is, it is rare.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Championship (One time)
> 
> DREAM Light Heavyweight Championship (One time; First; Current)
> 
> ...


Excellent. +1

I don't understand all of the hate propelled towards Mousasi... :confused02:

He's only going to get better and has accomplished so much so early in his career.

I guess everyone is a 'can' outside of UFC right?

Riiiiiiiiight.... :confused03:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Ouch, Jardine is going to be lit up in this fight!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's me hoping that Jardine was going to string wins together and get back on track to fighting in the big leagues 

Ah well.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> Here's me hoping that Jardine was going to string wins together and get back on track to fighting in the big leagues
> 
> Ah well.


I think his just grabbing the opportunity here. He has everything to win in this fight tbh.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I think his just grabbing the opportunity here. He has everything to win in this fight tbh.



Yeah reminds me a lot of Duffee vs. Overeem. EVERYTHING to gain, basically nothing to lose.


Jardine is a huge LHW so maybe he'll try the king mo approach. IMO Mousasi either gets a 2nd round KO or a decisive victory in a stand-up fight.


----------



## boxingmmagoon (Mar 19, 2011)

This fight is really interesting. I do think Mousasi will win convincingly but you never know with Jardine's style we might see the upset. If Jardine wins this one I think that puts him in line to fight Henderson or he simply could just jump back to the UFC.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

boxingmmagoon said:


> This fight is really interesting. I do think Mousasi will win convincingly but you never know with Jardine's style we might see the upset. If Jardine wins this one I think that puts him in line to fight Henderson or he simply could just jump back to the UFC.


How on earth would he deserve a title shot?

Have you seen his record? Beating Mousasi is a real quality win, but it doesn't allow you to jump from being 2-5 in your last 7 to title shot.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> How on earth would he deserve a title shot?
> 
> Have you seen his record? Beating Mousasi is a real quality win, but it doesn't allow you to jump from being 2-5 in your last 7 to title shot.


From 2007-2010, if Jardine wasn't given two split decisions, he would have been on a NINE fight lose streak.


If he wasn't given those two splits he would have been 3-10 in the UFC or something, ha.


edit: wrote win streak instead of lose streak, oops


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow Jardine has ZERO chance, easy money right there.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rest in peace Keith Jardine


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> From 2007-2010, if Jardine wasn't given two split decisions, he would have been on a NINE fight win streak.
> 
> 
> If he wasn't given those two splits he would have been 3-10 in the UFC or something, ha.


Lose streak surely? :thumb02:

Yeah Jardines record is bad. He's still an awkward fighter if you can't KO him though. Gegard will KO him though.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I see Jardine getting beat like he stole something!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/89798-jardine-dropping-down-mw-after-mousasi-fight.html

Made a separate thread for this but Jardine say's his going to MW after this fight.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> *(its his only win I give him big credit for, when compared to his contemporaries, Machida/Shogun/Evans, etc).*


What about Lombard?



khoveraki said:


> Wins over Lombard (Bellator champ), Jacare (strikeforce champ), Manhoef, Babalu, Sokoudjou, beat Goodridge and Hunt at HW in 3 minutes total combined, smashed Musashi in K-1, beat the K-1 HW champion in K-1, has never been KO'd or even dropped in a fight, and hasn't been submitted in five years.
> 
> 
> But yep he's can.
> ...


With a whole lot of upside.



Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> *His entire mixed martial arts career consists of beating up c-level fighters with the exception of Jacare Souza, and that was more flukey than anything.*
> 
> _I'm sorry, I do not see the appeal in a fighter who doesn't have more than 2 "real legit" victories on his padded record._
> 
> ...


How is a KO flukey? Just sayin'.

Finally a mention for Lombard, but than call him merely okay? That's a bit of an understatement. Are any of the champions outside of the UFC not any good because they are not in the UFC? 



jonnyg4508 said:


> Quote anyone in this thread saying he was a can. Yup, never mind you can't. Don't go making shit up for no reason.
> 
> And yea, DREAM belts mean a lot. I mean Overeem's title win over Todd Duffee was an amazing event.


Maybe the word "can" was never directly applied to Gegard, but it would seem like there are many opinions in this thread who don't give him much credit what so ever. 

Mousasi stands as one of the top LHW and MW fighters in mma today. He is well accomplished at the ripe age of 25, his resume speaks for itself. Beastly.

It's not his fault that Jardine was chosen to fill in for his next fight. Jardine stands as no match for him and will get beat, hands down.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm gonna laugh my ass off if and when Jardine pulls it out. Gegard has never fought anyone as goofy or unorthodox(retarded) as Jardine and I hope the Dean wins it. 

Then again if Jardine drills wrestling for a couple weeks he might just dominate.

Strikeforce fans would be pissed:thumb02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is actually a very interesting fight, even more so because they've not had long to prepare for each other.

Jardine is terribly inconsistant but he's always game. His style can be very underwhelming, yet it can also be very problematic, and he's shown this against a range of skill levels. At times he's shown a solid chin, other times he's shown zero chin.

I'd expect Gegard to get the KO, but would not be shocked if Keith can keep it standing, make it a grinding war and possibly frustrate Mousasi whilst doing damage, winning a decision. I say that with the height of optimism though.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> What about Lombard?


I stand slightly corrected. He has 2 wins in 20+ over high quality compeititon. 



RustyRenegade said:


> I'm gonna laugh my ass off if and when Jardine pulls it out. Gegard has never fought anyone as goofy or unorthodox(retarded) as Jardine and I hope the Dean wins it.
> 
> Then again if Jardine drills wrestling for a couple weeks he might just dominate.
> 
> Strikeforce fans would be pissed:thumb02:


I actually was just thinking, how crazy would it be if Jardine won, would he get Mousasi's top contender place? 

Also: Jardine is on a two fight win streak, somebody else musta fallen pray to the Wiley Coyote style striking!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

It's gonna be a draw if Jardine isnt knocked out


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Ive got this one as a draw.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

They'll give it to Mousasi.

All the respect in the world to Keith. If he was in fight shape, that might have been a lot different.

Edit - Haha, well called, boys! I want this fight again, with Keith having had a full camp. Good fight!

And Mauro needs to stfu. Keith didn't 'win' you idiot.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Kudos to Jardine! Can't believe he performed so well on such short notice. You can argue that Jardine won the second or the first since not much happened. Third was all Mousassi though.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

wow that ******* sucks


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Majority draw lol

Way to go Jardine haha


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol at the assholes behind the mics!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

*Majority draw... hmmmm*

Not one event can go by without a horrible decision. MMA judging is horrible.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> It's gonna be a draw if Jardine isnt knocked out


Told ya so


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow. Mauro does not seem to get how scoring works in mma currently.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Another "WTF" decision!!!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Lol at the assholes behind the mics!


One of the many things I was hoping Zuffa would fix...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*The Judges *SPOILER**

..did it again. There was no question that Mousasi won that fight. :confused05:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Embarrassing.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I thought Jardine won the first round. With the point deduction that makes it 10-8. I didn't give Mousasi any 10-8 rounds so i'm stuck scoring it a draw as well, to be honest. This is where half points would be useful. The last round i would have done 10-8.5. Overtime round would also have been perfect here.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> Wow. Mauro does not seem to get how scoring works in mma currently.


Mauro was trying to come off as a badass, like Joe Rogan.

Needless to say, he failed. The point deduction rendered the first a 10-8. Do the math, genius.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Figured that would happen. Takedowns score WAY too much points. 

On a side note, why does Gus Johnson still have a job? Jesus he is awful.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Not one event can go by without a horrible decision. MMA judging is horrible.


Far from a horrible decision given the way MMA is judged. The point deduction and horrible takedown defense lost Mousasi the fight. He really needs to work on his cardio and takedown defense if he ever wants to be a top fighter.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

420atalon said:


> One of the many things I was hoping Zuffa would fix...


Agreed. They should have cleaned house better before putting the product on the market. 

Whoever the dude with glasses on is, he needs slapped, a few times.

Jardine should have won really. How many times do you have to grab the fence before it's enforced?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Man, wish I voted Draw....do I get some points because Jardine was such a huge underdog?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Nobody should get beat up like that for three rounds and not go home the loser. I'm just saying...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well using MMA's judging criteria, it was actually a good decision. It's just the criteria the judges use is awful. I much prefer how they score in over in Japan to be honest.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Keith won the first round 10-9... point deduction rendered it 10-8. Gegard won the next two rounds 10-9. Majority draw. The judging was bang on, and I'm actually looking forward to seeing this one again, after Keith has gotten a full camp in. At least, I hope they do it again, lol. As was stated above, we can knock the criteria, but the judging was correct this time around.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I scored it was a draw. 

Jardine didn't do much in the first round but neither did Moussassi. He got 4 takedowns but did nothing with them, with that said I give the first round to Jardine and 2/3 to Moussassi. 

That is a draw my friend, nothing horrible about it.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Mauro is so stupid; please fire him Showtime.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That was sad, really.

And that's rare that a decision is so bad that it is sad.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

How did he win?

Jardine won first round with 4 takedowns, did nothing with them but neither did Moussassi do anything to win that round.

Jardine round 1 10-8 ( point deduction)
Moussassi rounds 2,3 

DRAW


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I guess I just agree with the judge that gave all three rounds to Mousasi.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dude, whether we like it or not, the scoring adds up. 

I don't know why people are POed. Blame Gegard for breaking the rules.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> How did he win?
> 
> Jardine won first round with 4 takedowns, did nothing with them but neither did Moussassi do anything to win that round.
> 
> ...


This. As much as I don't like it if you follow the judges criteria that is a clear cut draw.

Mousasi clearly won but there is nothing they could do.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Thought it was scored perfectly. You go kneeing dudes in the nuts and you should lose a point. 

How many fouls Gegard have in that fight, 5-6?

edit: Forgot about the upkick. That's 7, I think


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> How did he win?
> 
> Jardine won first round with 4 takedowns, did nothing with them but neither did Moussassi do anything to win that round.
> 
> ...


I saw Mousasi punch Jardine in the face several times.

Maybe I need to adjust my TV.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I saw Mousasi punch Jardine in the face several times.
> 
> Maybe I need to adjust my TV.


I saw Jardine take down Mousasi at will a dozen times.

I don't need to adjust my TV.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Intermission said:


> I guess I just agree with the judge that gave all three rounds to Mousasi.


First round could definitely be argued either way. I knew as soon as the fight ended it was going to be either a split decision win for Mousasi or majority draw depending on how many judges gave the 1st to Mousasi. 

Mousasi needs to learn to defend a bloody takedown. Sure Jardine didn't capitalize on his takedowns but he controlled the majority of the first round with his leg kicks and takedowns where as Mousasi just circled for the first 3 minutes, got taken down 4 times and then out punched Jardine for maybe a minute.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

My tv's solid as well. Jardine got robbed of a win tbh.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Poor Gegard. Drawing with dudes like that


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Poor Gegard. Drawing with dudes like that


Think if he fought a real wrestler.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Very true. I'd hate to say it, because I like Mousasi, but King Mo and any wrestler worth his weight in salt defeat this guy. Keith Jardine, who isn't a wrestler at all and was fighting on one week's notice, was taking Mousasi down at will before he gassed. That's a glaring hole in this man's game. Like I said, King Mo and Dan Henderson both beat this guy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He got right back up everytime. Not much of a flaw.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> He got right back up everytime. Not much of a flaw.


Did he get back up every time against Mo? 

I reiterate. It was Keith Jardine (fighting on one week's notice). Not King Mo. And not Dan Henderson.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> He got right back up everytime. Not much of a flaw.


not much of a flaw? it cost him the fight. If Jardine wasn't able to get those 4 takedowns in the first round, Moussassi would have probably won even though he was deducted one point.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Probably at least five guys in the UFC that would wrestle **** him. Don't dislike Gegard, just think he's a touch overrated.

He's gonna be in trouble once the merger happens.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It is a flaw if there are incompetent judges.

Much like Nam Phan's fatal flaw of avoiding and blocking punches over and over cost him against Garcia.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> It is a flaw if there are incompetent judges.
> 
> Much like Nam Phan's fatal flaw of avoiding and blocking punches over and over cost him against Garcia.


lol, I'm sorry, dude, but you can be a nitwit at times.

I suppose the judges in his bout with King Mo mustn't have been paying attention, as well. It's going to be a flaw when people with elite wrestling who can maintain top control without gassing come into play. Like the current LHW Champion. Ignorance.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> It is a flaw if there are incompetent judges.
> 
> Much like Nam Phan's fatal flaw of avoiding and blocking punches over and over cost him against Garcia.


Poor analogy. The judges followed the criteria and Gegard lost a point. It's pretty simple really. The bigger question is why did that one judge score the first rd for the Dream Catcher?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So are punches....kicks..etc

I'd wager he was a competent MMA judge that scores fights correctly.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't care if Mousasi won the fight...he did. Doesn't change the fact he fought to what was called a Draw with Jardine. 

Fighting the Jardine's of the world doesn't prove anything. I'd like to see him get a win over a top 10 guy before I think about him competeing with the best.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

It certainly wasn't the impressive performance he was hoping for. I had Gegard winning all three rounds, but I can see the first going to Jardine. Even if he had won the decision, he could not be very happy with it. I don't think he stands a chance against a wrestler like Henderson.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

man the announce team pissed me off in this fight, they obviously don't know how MMA scoring worked. Jardine scored 3 takedowns and the striking was even in the first round. Gregard won 2 & 3 in a big way but not enough to overcome the -2 he lost in the first round. 

Gregard lost this fight by making a critical upkick error and having very little in the way of TDD. It's not like Jardine is some takedown machine, he's going to have definite problems and his pace seems a tad slow.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

He is overrated and the last 2 fights prove it. Sorry to say, but when you end up in a draw against Jardine, who took this fight on 2 weeks notice, you should finish the guy!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> He is overrated and the last 2 fights prove it. Sorry to say, but when you end up in a draw against Jardine, who took this fight on 2 weeks notice, you should finish the guy!


yeah his laid back too cool for school fedorisque approach is starting to look like he doesnt have another gear apart from the methodical one we see.He needs to snap out of that because its starting to look like his cardio is suspect


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

The entire Strikeforce division is overrated. There's not one guy in strikeforce that could beat any of the top 8 guys in the UFC. It's just a weak division, and people keep trying to prop these guys up like they are top tier fighters.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> The entire Strikeforce division is overrated. There's not one guy in strikeforce that could beat any of the top 8 guys in the UFC. It's just a weak division, and people keep trying to prop these guys up like they are top tier fighters.


Dan Henderson would be a top fighter in the UFC again and so would Feijao. 

Henderson left because of money not because he couldn't keep up with them.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> The entire Strikeforce division is overrated. There's not one guy in strikeforce that could beat any of the top 8 guys in the UFC. It's just a weak division, and people keep trying to prop these guys up like they are top tier fighters.


I get the same feeling with alveraz, hes starting to get a lot of nut hugging just because hes building a resume outside zuffa but dude aint really special to me.

I like melendez but he also seems to think hes another guy that thinks hes better than he is.I'm just glad hes young enough to still be around in 2-3 years to make the move to the ufc


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Dan Henderson would be a top fighter in the UFC again and so would Feijao.
> 
> Henderson left because of money not because he couldn't keep up with them.


Henderson could be a top MW, but is too small to beat the likes of Jones, Evans, Rua, Machida, or Griffin. Feijao isn't good enough to beat any of them. As far as keeping up in the UFC Hendo never once beat a ranked fighter while he was there. He beat some midcarders and lost twice to ranked fighters.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Henderson could be a top MW, but is too small to beat the likes of Jones, Evans, Rua, Machida, or Griffin. Feijao isn't good enough to beat any of them. As far as keeping up in the UFC Hendo never once beat a ranked fighter while he was there. He beat some midcarders and lost twice to ranked fighters.


He lost to Rampage, one of the larger LHW's and you said yourself Dan is too small for LHW. And then he lost to possibly the best fighter in the world. Also, Rich Franklin, who Henderson beat, is easily a top 10 MW, probably top 5.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just had a good laugh.

Read the title, then look at the snapshot of the video.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/04/10/keith-jardine-explains-why-he-thinks-he-beat-gegard-mousasi/


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not impressed by Mousasi's performance: poor TDD, inability to finish Jardine (the guy who had the 9-fight losing streak if you include there his victories via SD), who stepped in one week's notice. Not good at all. The point is, unfortunately, Mousasi's far from being ready to test himself in UFC and even in Strikeforce Henderson will probably beat him and won't allow to touch the belt again. Good wrestlers have good chances to defeat Gegard.

Although, Mousasi definitely put a beating yesterday. But it's Strikeforce, not UFC level, and it was still a DRAW.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

NotDylan said:


> He lost to Rampage, one of the larger LHW's and you said yourself Dan is too small for LHW. And then he lost to possibly the best fighter in the world. Also, Rich Franklin, who Henderson beat, is easily a top 10 MW, probably top 5.


Thank you for proving that you have no idea what you're talking about. Rich Franklin a top 5 LHW? So you're saying he's better than Jones, Rua, Evans, Jackson, or Machida? That's just idiotic. For him to be a top ten he has to be better than Griffin, Bader, Lil Nog, Henderson or Feijao. Most likely what that means is that you have him ahead Feijao, which means there is only one ranked fighter in Strikeforce's LHW division.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Thank you for proving that you have no idea what you're talking about. Rich Franklin a top 5 LHW? So you're saying he's better than Jones, Rua, Evans, Jackson, or Machida? That's just idiotic. For him to be a top ten he has to be better than Griffin, Bader, Lil Nog, Henderson or Feijao. Most likely what that means is that you have him ahead Feijao, which means there is only one ranked fighter in Strikeforce's LHW division.


Reread what you quoted  he said MW. Not LHW.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> *I'm not impressed by Mousasi's performance: poor TDD*, inability to finish Jardine (the guy who had the 9-fight losing streak if you include there his victories via SD), who stepped in one week's notice. Not good at all. The point is, unfortunately, Mousasi's far from being ready to test himself in UFC and even in Strikeforce Henderson will probably beat him and won't allow to touch the belt again. Good wrestlers have good chances to defeat Gegard.
> 
> Although, Mousasi definitely put a beating yesterday. But it's Strikeforce, not UFC level, and it was still a DRAW.


This is the most worrying part about mousasi's progression (or lack there of) we know what the ufc have a plethora of and we know what style scores highly with the judges.I saw nothing tonight tht was any different than the king mo fight.In fact he made jardine look like a worldclass wrestler which is not a good forecast for his fuure in the ufc


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Reread what you quoted  he said MW. Not LHW.


T
That makes even less sense, since they never fought at MW, and Rich hasn't fought at MW since then. Rich had made the move to LHW before that fight against Hamil. What does Rich's former status as a MW have to do with anything?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Kreed said:


> This is the most worrying part about mousasi's progression (or lack there of) we know what the ufc have a plethora of and we know what style scores highly with the judges.I saw nothing tonight tht was any different than the king mo fight.In fact he made jardine look like a worldclass wrestler which is not a good forecast for his fuure in the ufc


Exactly. Based on that, I can imagine what Jones, Evans and Bader would do to him. Jesus, even Tito Ortiz and Randy Couture would have a great chance to get "W". The same goes for Lawal. As a matter of fact, there are even a few middleweights who can perform well against Mousasi. That's upsetting.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Gegard's TDD still sucks, but to be fair he was preparing for Kyle until 2 weeks ago. I don't think anyone would practice a lot of wrestling defense for a fight against Kyle. Hell, who would practice wrestling defense for a fight against Jardine? 
Anyway, good performance by Gegard. His striking and ground grappling looked great and the one thing that prevented him from finishing the fight is Jardine's ability to go on unless you knock him out cold. Good win for Gegard.

Oh, I almost forgot...

[typical me rambling about judging fights]
Horrible decision blah blah we need better judges blah blah
[/typical me rambling about judging fights]


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Atleast one judge got It right.
Those takedown Jardine got was worthless and should be nullified by Gegard getting right back up. Ffs, Gegard did more damage on his back than Jardine did ontop.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Atleast one judge got It right.
> Those takedown Jardine got was worthless and should be nullified by Gegard getting right back up. Ffs, Gegard did more damage on his back than Jardine did ontop.


Again, I don't really feel like acknowledging the decision made by the judges and I'm really starting to not care for any decisions but...

Jardine landed two strikes on the ground in the first round.

In numbers: 2

In words: TWO!!!

In what universe is two punches considered effective ground and pound?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Worst decision I have ever seen!!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I scored it 29-27. What the HELL were the other two judges smoking. Aweful. No way that up kick should of been enough to cost Gegard the fight.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Worst decision I have ever seen!!!


u must be new to mma I could think of 2 off the top of my head that actually had something on the line which made the incompetency of the judging more infuriating.Rampage/forrest & Machida/rua 1


Hammerlock2.0 said:


> *Gegard's TDD still sucks, but to be fair he was preparing for Kyle until 2 weeks ago. I don't think anyone would practice a lot of wrestling defense for a fight against Kyle. Hell, who would practice wrestling defense for a fight against Jardine?*


You dont think he should be working on it anyway considering king mo pretty much gave the whole mma world the blueprint on how to beat him?


> *Anyway, good performance by Gegard.* His striking and ground grappling looked great and the one thing that prevented him from finishing the fight is Jardine's ability to go on unless you knock him out cold. Good win for Gegard.


Failing to finish a middle of the road (and that being modest) fighter who only had a week to prepare is a good showingto you? u must have really low standards for gaygard


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dana White will be grinning now. Mousasi had quite a lot of hype behind him, and an ex-UFC fighter who got cut for losing 4 times in a row, goes in on a week's notice and takes it to a draw.

It really is pointless hyping unproven guys, yeah Gegard was 30-3 but there are unskilled street fighters with more fights and wins than that, records mean nothing until they fight someone who means/meant something. People like to use the Mousasi/Lombard fight, but Lombard could easily have been given the decision.

That's why Diaz is now more of a proven threat, he beat a guy who is in his prime and has been in the Top 5 in the biggest organization. Mousasi has a lot of work to do now, he IS a good fighter but ultimately should have finished Jardine. I wonder which hype train fails next?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish there was a way to judge the fight as a whole, not as rounds. It is debatable if the fight was a draw or not. Scoring wise a draw makes sense but we could argue about some things and perhaps give Mousasi the victory. 

But if we take the fight as a whole however, come here and try to tell me Mousasi didn't win that fight? The majority of the fight belonged to Mousasi.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

IMO the judging was correct, it's the scoring-systems fault.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Actually broke my computer mouse when this decision was announced lol, threw it across the room.

Worst ******* decision ever. I'm sick to death of worthless take downs winning fights. It's getting beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

SM33 said:


> Dana White will be grinning now. Mousasi had quite a lot of hype behind him, and an ex-UFC fighter who got cut for losing 4 times in a row, goes in on a week's notice and takes it to a draw.
> 
> It really is pointless hyping unproven guys, yeah Gegard was 30-3 but there are unskilled street fighters with more fights and wins than that, records mean nothing until they fight someone who means/meant something. People like to use the Mousasi/Lombard fight, but Lombard could easily have been given the decision.
> 
> *That's why Diaz is now more of a proven threat, he beat a guy who is in his prime and has been in the Top 5 in the biggest organization.* Mousasi has a lot of work to do now, he IS a good fighter but ultimately should have finished Jardine. I wonder which hype train fails next?


Amazing how everyone wants to change their tune just because diaz won in spectacular fashion.When was daley seen as top 5 WW? ppl barely had him in the top 10, downplaying what he did to kampman/supebad goofy lookin guy/scott smith..Now all of a sudden hes upper echelon? 

All last night proved was that diaz now has the crown for the best boxer/striker at WW. But it doesnt prove anything in the grand scheme of things least not to me.Because we havent seen nick against a world class wrestler with competent/lethal striking..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I wish there was a way to judge the fight as a whole, not as rounds. It is debatable if the fight was a draw or not. Scoring wise a draw makes sense but we could argue about some things and perhaps give Mousasi the victory.
> 
> But if we take the fight as a whole however, come here and try to tell me Mousasi didn't win that fight? The majority of the fight belonged to Mousasi.





mmaswe82 said:


> IMO the judging was correct, it's the scoring-systems fault.


That is all.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Kreed said:


> Amazing how everyone wants to change their tune just because diaz won in spectacular fashion.When was daley seen as top 5 WW? ppl barely had him in the top 10, downplaying what he did to kampman/supebad goofy lookin guy/scott smith..Now all of a sudden hes upper echelon?
> 
> All last night proved was that diaz now has the crown for the best boxer/striker at WW. But it doesnt prove anything in the grand scheme of things least not to me.Because we havent seen nick against a world class wrestler with competent/lethal striking..


You obviously know nothing about Nick's guard or BJJ, Nothing.

You seem to think Diaz is a one dimensional striker and thats just LOL. His strength is Jitz.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> You obviously know nothing about Nick's guard or BJJ, Nothing.
> 
> Y*ou seem to think Diaz is a one dimensional striker* and thats just LOL. His strength is Jitz.


where did I say that, if you bothered reading my post it wasnt so much a knock on nick but the level of his opponents. I dont understand how one can say he needs to face GSP now, off what he did last night. Styles makes fights and hes been fortunate enough to be paired with gamers willing to trade with him but has he beaten a tyron woodley yet? even he isnt quite ready but that is the closest thing to a test diaz is goin to face before returning to ufc (if he chooses to)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SM33 said:


> Dana White will be grinning now. Mousasi had quite a lot of hype behind him, and an ex-UFC fighter who got cut for losing 4 times in a row, goes in on a week's notice and takes it to a draw.
> 
> It really is pointless hyping unproven guys, yeah Gegard was 30-3 but there are unskilled street fighters with more fights and wins than that, records mean nothing until they fight someone who means/meant something. People like to use the Mousasi/Lombard fight, but Lombard could easily have been given the decision.
> 
> That's why Diaz is now more of a proven threat, he beat a guy who is in his prime and has been in the Top 5 in the biggest organization. Mousasi has a lot of work to do now, he IS a good fighter but ultimately should have finished Jardine. I wonder which hype train fails next?


That was easily Gegard's fight. The ref showed some serious favoritism. 

1.) No warning on the upkick when it looked like it was unintentional. He was pushing Jardine out of the way so he could pop back up. "IF" it were intentional that was no where near a major blow.

2.) Deducting a point on a non-fatal blow.

3.) Stopping the fight on a minor illegal blow to the gonads. 

Bottomline the ref stopped the fights on numerous occasions to almost allow Jardine to recuperate. 

Gegard had Jardine on the ropes all three rounds. Look at his face and don't say he cuts easily. 

Jardine put up a great fight, but he knows he should have lost.

Gegard is a highly skilled fighter. Once he fills in the gap with his wrestling he'll be a major threat.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> That was easily Gegard's fight. The ref showed some serious favoritism.
> 
> 1.) No warning on the upkick when it looked like it was unintentional. He was pushing Jardine out of the way so he could pop back up. "IF" it were intentional that was no where near a major blow.



You don't really push guys off you with kicks to the shoulders. To me it looked like he was going for a triangle and got pissed off.




No_Mercy said:


> 2.) Deducting a point on a non-fatal blow.


If it was a fatal blow it would have been a DQ.



No_Mercy said:


> 3.) Stopping the fight on a minor illegal blow to the gonads.


On replay Gregard had a Thai clinch and Jardine pushed forward to catch his balls on his knee.

I've never liked Keith Jardine and after the Hamill I've viewed him as a bitch who works the system to win. But I'll give him credit he worked for it, planned it and earned his draw. The fact that those morons calling the match couldn't do basic math and figure close first round it could be a draw pisses me off.

Gregard should have never taken the fight to the ground, he wasn't going to sub him and he was lighting him up on the feet. Jardine was just going to run for the rounds and a running fighter is the best way for Mousasi to get that 10-8 and pick up the win.


----------



## satanius (Mar 28, 2010)

What pisses me off even more about this shitty decision is Jardine saying in interview with Ariel Helwani that he thinks he should have won the fight!!! One thing is sure though, Mousasi should really work on his takedown defence, it costs him losing fights in which he wasnt beaten.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

satanius said:


> What pisses me off even more about this shitty decision is Jardine saying in interview with Ariel Helwani that he thinks he should have won the fight!!! One thing is sure though, Mousasi should really work on his takedown defence, it costs him losing fights in which he wasnt beaten.


This is true. How can Jardine actually think that he won the fight? Mousasi was beting that ass in 2-3 rounds and Jardine didn't have nothing to offer to him in there. He should be happy with the draw, it's more of a victory ti him. 

What does the future hold to them, who knows. If Hendo-Fedor is true then it makes sense for them to have a rematch, although Jardine stated he'd like to move down on weight.

Mousasi definitely has to improve his wrestling but a mediocre wrestler could easily take him down and possibly grind out a decision. I hope he realizes it and starts working on his wrestling and takedown defense.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Actually broke my computer mouse when this decision was announced lol, threw it across the room.
> 
> Worst ******* decision ever. I'm sick to death of worthless take downs winning fights. It's getting beyond ridiculous.


It was a draw because of the point deduction.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ape City said:


> It was a draw because of the point deduction.


One point doesn't change the outcome of Gegard dominating Jardine the entire fight. I mean, he got dominated, moussassi should have won, one point deduction or not.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> One point doesn't change the outcome of Gegard dominating Jardine the entire fight. I mean, he got dominated, moussassi should have won, one point deduction or not.




Yeah absolutely. And that upkick wasn't even really an upkick. He was basically just pushing Jardine off and part of his leg got Jardine's head. An instant point-deduction for that was ridiculous.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

This is the guy Mousasi must fight:










That's a funny-looking dude.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> This is the guy Mousasi must fight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a scary looking dude.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Amazing how everyone wants to change their tune just because diaz won in spectacular fashion.When was daley seen as top 5 WW?


Probably when he fought for No.1 Contender in the UFC? Daley was Diaz's most well known title challenger so far, and has fought more top competition in the past 2 years.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> One point doesn't change the outcome of Gegard dominating Jardine the entire fight. I mean, he got dominated, moussassi should have won, one point deduction or not.





khoveraki said:


> Yeah absolutely. And that upkick wasn't even really an upkick. He was basically just pushing Jardine off and part of his leg got Jardine's head. An instant point-deduction for that was ridiculous.


It changes everything if you score round one for Jardine, which I did and I think i'm not the only one. 4 Take-downs and the leg kicks are what make me give it to Jardine. If the criteria for judging changes and take-downs arn't weighed as heavily as they normally are I could see giving round 1 to Mousasi, no problem. 

Anyways I will have to re-watch round one and report back. But if you give round 1 to Jardine and deduct 1 point you unfortunately have to score a draw here.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ape City said:


> It changes everything if you score round one for Jardine, which I did and I think i'm not the only one. 4 Take-downs and the leg kicks are what make me give it to Jardine. If the criteria for judging changes and take-downs arn't weighed as heavily as they normally are I could see giving round 1 to Mousasi, no problem.
> 
> Anyways I will have to re-watch round one and report back. But if you give round 1 to Jardine and deduct 1 point you unfortunately have to score a draw here.


Hey?! 1 point is 1 point. Mousassi lost round one because he was deducted one point yes, how ever points were not deducted in rounds two and three. Moussassi clearly dominated Jardine in rounds two and three, no points were deducted in those rounds, therefore moussassi should have clearly won both rounds 2 + 3.

Oh I see what you're saying now, you think Jardine won round 1 any ways without the point being deducted, in which case I completely disagree. Mousassi easily won that round.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I don't know how you win a round if you've been taken down *four* times. :dunno: I get winning a round with one take down is stupid (Hi Leonard Garcia) but when you are taken down multiple times you've in essence been Fitched.

Jardine also drew blood in that first round with striking (might have been an eye poke).

Anyways I like creepy ref dude, officiating Jardine fights is not exactly the funnest or easiest thing to do, even Herb Dean had a bitch of a time dealing with Jardine.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I don't know how you win a round if you've been taken down *four* times. :dunno: I get winning a round with one take down is stupid (Hi Leonard Garcia) but when you are taken down multiple times you've in essence been Fitched.
> 
> Jardine also drew blood in that first round with striking (might have been an eye poke).
> 
> Anyways I like creepy ref dude, officiating Jardine fights is not exactly the funnest or easiest thing to do, even Herb Dean had a bitch of a time dealing with Jardine.


The key here is effective take downs. Jardines take down were not effective. He couldn't hold Gegard down for any longer than 15 seconds and he actually took more damage on the ground than Moussassi. He was clearly out struck by quite a margin on the feet.

He didn't win by Fitching. Fitch is actually able to control his opponents once it hits the ground. Jardine was not able to control Gegard at all.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> The key here is effective take downs. Jardines take down were not effective. He couldn't hold Gegard down for any longer than 15 seconds and he actually took more damage on the ground than Moussassi. He was clearly out struck by quite a margin on the feet.
> 
> He didn't win by Fitching. Fitch is actually able to control his opponents once it hits the ground. Jardine was not able to control Gegard at all.


15 seconds 4 times is a minute, you spend a minute on your back in any round you are going to have to do something amazing to win the round. Now he might have gotten credit for damage but kicking him in the face likely nullified that in the eyes of the judges.

Gegard's corner cost him that fight, he could have won 28-27 by keeping the third round on his feet and just beating the crap out Jardine. He went the ground let Jardine escape a guillotine, throw up an arm bar and a 10/8 round becomes a 10/9 round.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

John8204 said:


> 15 seconds 4 times is a minute, you spend a minute on your back in any round you are going to have to do something amazing to win the round. Now he might have gotten credit for damage but kicking him in the face likely nullified that in the eyes of the judges.
> 
> Gegard's corner cost him that fight, he could have won 28-27 by keeping the third round on his feet and just beating the crap out Jardine. He went the ground let Jardine escape a guillotine, throw up an arm bar and a 10/8 round becomes a 10/9 round.


Completely disagree with this assessment. You credit Keith winning the first round due to take downs, but then you say Gegard taking down Jardine in the third was a huge mistake. I thought it was a tactical and wise move for Gegard to take him down. Jardine had took his best shots on the feet and still hung in there, he knew that Jardines take downs would have scored highly so he went for a take down himself and pretty much dominated him on the ground bar the last 5 seconds.

So one minute being spent on the ground in a 5 minute round should mean Jardine wins? Even when he got completely out struck on the feet and pretty much dominated for the other four minutes? That isnt how you win a round.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just watched round 1 (had to work last night) and honestly there is no controversy so far. Jardine clearly won that round and the point deduction makes it a 10-8 making a draw seem reasonable.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> The key here is effective take downs. Jardines take down were not effective. He couldn't hold Gegard down for any longer than 15 seconds and he actually took more damage on the ground than Moussassi. He was clearly out struck by quite a margin on the feet.
> 
> He didn't win by Fitching. Fitch is actually able to control his opponents once it hits the ground. Jardine was not able to control Gegard at all.


It doesn't matter, he still took him down, and that scores big points. I literally just rewatched it for the third time. Jardine gets 4 takedowns and 3 very hard leg kicks that go unchecked by Mousasi. Mousasi lands maybe one power shot and 2 flurries toward the end of round one land.

By far the most significant story of round 1 is Jardine's take-downs and leg kicks. Mousasi gets taken down 4 times in round one and Jardine lands the most significant strikes with the leg kicks.

I'm not trying to argue Jardine blew Mousasi out of the water, but I think it is pretty clear that Jardine scored the most. It was close, but there is no way a few quicki flurries erase 4 take downs; even if Jardine couldn't keep him down for longer than 15 seconds that still adds up to a significant portion of the round and therefor aggression and octagon control.

Looking at fightmetric doesn't tell the entire story, especially when most of Mousasi punches that landed were thrown sloppily, with no power, and quickly during flurries.




Mckeever said:


> Completely disagree with this assessment. You credit Keith winning the first round due to take downs, but then you say Gegard taking down Jardine in the third was a huge mistake. I thought it was a tactical and wise move for Gegard to take him down. Jardine had took his best shots on the feet and still hung in there, he knew that Jardines take downs would have scored highly so he went for a take down himself and pretty much dominated him on the ground bar the last 5 seconds.
> 
> So one minute being spent on the ground in a 5 minute round should mean Jardine wins? Even when he got completely out struck on the feet and pretty much dominated for the other four minutes? That isnt how you win a round.


Mousasi didn't completely outstrike Jardine. Jardine landed the most significant strikes of the round in the leg kicks, and the only thing Mousasi landed were some weak flurries. There is no way those couple of flurries Mousasi landed are worth more than 4 take downs by Jardine, at least not by the judging criteria.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I can see the draw. I personally don't see it that way and agree with hendo who said saucey won all three rounds, but its not to wild.

But it is by far the most one sided judged domination that has led to a draw I have ever seen.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I just watched round 1 (had to work last night) and honestly there is no controversy so far. Jardine clearly won that round and the point deduction makes it a 10-8 *making a draw seem reasonable*.


The red bolde word is the key here - SEEM, not IS!

But, if you look at the overall fight, who would you pick as the winner?! I had Mousasi as the cleat winner, judginf by the overall aspect of the fight. 

This fight was a *perfect* example of how flawed the 10 points system can be sometimes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

limba said:


> The red bolde word is the key here - SEEM, not IS!
> 
> But, if you look at the overall fight, who would you pick as the winner?! I had Mousasi as the cleat winner, judginf by the overall aspect of the fight.
> 
> This fight was a *perfect* example of how flawed the 10 points system can be sometimes.


The system being flawed does not change the fact that the decision was the right one. People have been stuck on Mousasi for so long that they just refuse to accept the reality that he isn't as good as the hype.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> The system being flawed does not change the fact that the decision was the right one. *People have been stuck on Mousasi for so long that they just refuse to accept the reality that he isn't as good as the hype.*


Agreed on Mousasi. I thought more of him honestly.
For me, a lot of the hype (almost all of it) dissapeared when Mo controlled him for 25 minutes on the ground.

Before the Jardine fight he talked about Fedor and how he thinks that a part of his downfall has to do with the fact that stayed loyal to his old trainers.
But Mousasi is pretty much doing the same thing, in the sense that he stays loyal to his training methodes. 
He is travelling a lot and training in excellent camps, but I believe he needs to settle in a good camp and start building on that. 
Too much moving around and working with too many people, who all wanna teach you their own fighting phylosophy, isn't the right thing on a long term imo.

This is not the Discovery Channel's Fight Quest...

AKA, ATT or Extreme Couture would be happy to have him imo.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm a big Mousasi fan, but can't find fault in the decision, based on the current (flawed) mma scoring system... Would really like to see Gegard motivated. Dude just seems so _whatever_ about his whole fighting career.

Though, I wouldn't say Jardine Fitch'd Mousasi, as Fitch actually controls his opponents on the ground.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

By the scoring system I understand the draw.

But it doesn't change the fact that Mousasi whooped Jardines ass all over that cage. 

I'd have to say Mousasi won simply because there was no warning for the deduction and Jardine wasn't stunned by the "illegal blow".

Crappy point deduction = Bad reffing.
Bad reffing = Draw.
No deduction = Mousasi 29-28
Winner Gegard Mousasi.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> By the scoring system I understand the draw.
> 
> But it doesn't change the fact that Mousasi whooped Jardines ass all over that cage.
> 
> ...


I guess this is pretty much everybody's opinion. Sometimes the judging sucks and doesn't award the obvious winner with the victory.

What i don't get is how did Jardine think he won the fight? That's a load of crap. Mousasi said that he agrees with the decision and the broken Jardine talks about how he deserved the victory? :confused02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I guess this is pretty much everybody's opinion. Sometimes the judging sucks and doesn't award the obvious winner with the victory.
> 
> What i don't get is how did Jardine think he won the fight? That's a load of crap. Mousasi said that he agrees with the decision and the broken Jardine talks about how he deserved the victory? :confused02:


I doubt he'll think he won after he watches it. It's different in and right after the heat of battle.

When he watches the tape he'll realize he was gifted a draw by the scoring system. 

An understandable "draw" but an injustice to Gegard Mousasi.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I can see why this was a draw. If you give Jardine #2. Or more likely #1 + point deduction to Jardine(Which I did), and Mousasi gets 2 and 3. You end up with this score. 

Whats more impressive than anything else in this entire fight was that on 9 days notice Jardine looked really great, all things considered. He looked better than he did against Liddell, which was his greatest achievement of all time. 

Mousasi on the other hand, looked freakin terrible. The commentators called it "controlled aggression" I called it, "I don't even wanna f*ckin be here moroseness." Can the Mousasi hype die already?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> By the scoring system I understand the draw.
> 
> But it doesn't change the fact that Mousasi whooped Jardines ass all over that cage.
> 
> ...


O've said it again - this fight is the perfect example on showing the flaws of the 10 pts system.

If you look at the fight round by round and take the current judging system into consideration, you would have to agree on the draw. 

But if you look at the fight as a *WHOLE* - then there is nor F*in way this fight should have been a draw, even with the point deduction.

Mousasi may not live up to his hype - and i believe he should join a serious camp - but he beat Jardine.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

It may have ended a draw , but Jardine had his ass handed to him for the majority of the 15 minutes and looked like a mess. Really does anyone actually think Mousasi drew with Jardine ? other than the stupid system it was a pretty bad beatdown and id count it as a win if i was a matchmaker.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hah, good old Mousasi had the hat trick...an illegal upkick, holding the cage, and a low blow. And homeboy still couldn't put away an already out of shape human highlight reel in Keith Jardine.

Yeeeah, this guy is one of the best in the world. :sarcastic12:

Hard to be the best in the world when you've knocked out nobody in your career, have shown absolute NO takedown defense, and terrible cardio. Give this guy a real fight, he'd get canned by the majority of good light heavies in the world.

Oh, and Jardine did get his ass kicked, but Mousasi cheated and Jardine won the first round. Don't glorify Mousasi for this draw because he "beat Jardine's ass" when in reality he showed no takedown defense, no cardio, and couldn't put away a guy that's nearly impossible to NOT knock out that took the fight on short notice and was sucking wind for 97% of this fight. I'll say it once again, overrated. Yeah, the "stupid system" that penalizes people for cheating. Lucky he didn't get 3 deductions.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Just watched Rampage vs Jardine again.


Mousasi beat Jardine up about 100x worse, not even close.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jardine also didn't take the Jackson fight on what, 6 days notice? And didn't come out of shape...oh, and unlike Mousasi, Jackson actually beat Jardine.

If Mousasi could have finished Jardine, which by all means he should have with the way people on this site talk him up, you wouldn't have to be making excuses and revert to MMA math to help the overrated Mousasi's cause.


----------

